# Zotac GeForce GTX 1080 Mini 8 GB



## W1zzard (Aug 2, 2017)

The GTX 1080 Mini from Zotac is a highly compact, ITX-sized graphics card powerhouse that delivers excellent framerates while still fitting into most small-form-factor cases. Zotac even included an overclock out of the box, and the thermal solution ensures there is no throttling due to high temperatures.

*Show full review*


----------



## xkm1948 (Aug 2, 2017)

Interesting card. Lets see how Vega Nano fare against a SFF 1080


----------



## 0x4452 (Aug 2, 2017)

Very nice card, though they should have put thermal pads between the PCB and the back plate, like in the founder's edition.


----------



## qubit (Aug 3, 2017)

I'm not surprised it's noisy. Packing so much processing power into such a small space is bound to lead to this. However, the very low temperature does suggest that the noise can be significantly turned down with a quiet fan profile allowing a higher, but still decent, temperature. I see that it's only 2dB louder than the FE card (almost unnoticeable) in the temperature graphcs, so surely it can be made quieter than the FE with such a profile?

@W1zzard are you ok to try a custom quiet profile and then add it to the review, or at least post it here?


----------



## Nordic (Aug 3, 2017)

w1zzard said:
			
		

> a decent overclock out of the box.


From the introduction.



			
				w1zzard said:
			
		

> a relatively conservative overclock out of the box


From the conclusion.

What happened?


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 3, 2017)

Nordic said:


> From the introduction.
> 
> 
> From the conclusion.
> ...


Fixed


----------



## Tsukiyomi91 (Aug 3, 2017)

This is a very decent SFF GTX1080 from Zotac. For that $15 extra from reference model, it's somewhat money well spent for mini-ITX rig builders.


----------



## Lionheart (Aug 3, 2017)

Seems like a great mini GTX 1080, wish they'd make a better fan profile to lower noise, temps are pretty low.


----------



## Dammeron (Aug 3, 2017)

I want a fullcover on it and I want it now! 

In my opinion this it currently the best card on the market, especially if it's LC-ed...


----------



## ppn (Aug 3, 2017)

The best card also by this maker is the 1080 Ti mini. Initially i hoped it was that one. 

But it probably gets too hot under the back plate, cant say without any sort of thermal imaging or infrared readings.

Mining is pointless at this rate of ramping up difficulty every 20 days. 21Mhs it is way too slow. just  40% faster that 1050Ti which costs 1/4 and makes 4 cents per hour /at 50 watts/


----------



## Liviu Cojocaru (Aug 3, 2017)

this one looks like a great option for small format cases


----------



## ppn (Aug 3, 2017)

I think most cases cant fit 3 fans. so this one is more like production costs saving.


----------



## deu (Aug 5, 2017)

One question: How can a 1070 win over a 1080 in mining? :S both ref. Im just wandering :0


----------



## W1zzard (Aug 6, 2017)

deu said:


> One question: How can a 1070 win over a 1080 in mining? :S both ref. Im just wandering :0


GDDR5 vs GDDR5X


----------



## deu (Aug 8, 2017)

W1zzard said:


> GDDR5 vs GDDR5X



Aaarh, did not know/understand that it had GDDR5X :0 . Thanks!


----------



## Vayra86 (Aug 8, 2017)

Its nice to have a mini 1080... but why create a tiny PCB and then slap a double fan cooling shroud on top that sticks out the back?

It looks tacky as hell


----------

